# Prewar Schwinn B6



## Chavez (Apr 5, 2019)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/d/walnut-creek-prewar-schwinn-autocycle/6859151503.html

This just came up on Craigslist a few minutes ago. This time it's 15 minutes from me at most. Usually I have to entertain the idea of traveling 30-80 miles in Bay Area traffic. What does this look like to the cabe community? Deal? Special? Any thoughts are always appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 5, 2019)

Looks like a good deal to me. I’d say the seat is wrong and the rack. Prewar canti’s are pretty hard to come by.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Since you posted the link, I like to drag the pics in for our archive.
The bike is priced right in there; for what I have seen.
Get it if you like it; somebody will.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 5, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 976130View attachment 976131View attachment 976132View attachment 976133View attachment 976134
> Since you posted the link, I like to drag the pics in for our archive.
> The bike is right in there in for what I have seen.
> Get it if you like it; somebody will.



You put that Euzkadi badge on there to tease me!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 6, 2019)

Wish it was closer to me!!


----------



## Chavez (Apr 6, 2019)

Well everyone, I got it! Here's a pic from when I got it back to my shop. i will post more when I get a chance probably on the Sunday show and tell thread. Feeling pretty excited about this one.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 6, 2019)

nice


----------



## BatWaves (Apr 6, 2019)

I have a ‘41 Henderson with the fender braces that were painted. Nice!


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 6, 2019)

Beautiful! Welcome!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 7, 2019)

I ve had two'41 challenger BFG and one had red stays the other had white


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 7, 2019)

It's definitely a BFG, chainguard sticker!


----------

